# Ever find anything in old jacket pockets??



## janktoaster (Feb 20, 2014)

I found an old coat in my parent's basement the other day that I thought I had lost two years ago, back when I was in college....well, I always check the pockets of old jackets just in case you know? I ended up finding a little bag of weed, about 1.3 grams, in a tiny glass jar that I had never ever seen before. It's two years old, looks like weed, and smells like it, it happens to smell dank.. I'll probably buy a Game and roll it up

I just think it's funny cos as far back as I can remember I've checked old coat pockets and I've found tissues, Taco Bell sauce packets, crumpled dollar bills, change, roaches, a Tamagotchi, bottle caps, lighters...

Check those pockets people, you never know...............................


----------



## Tick Dickler (Feb 20, 2014)

i know this i kind of stupid but i always leave a little sum of money in my winter jacket at the end of winter.

that way, when winter comes around again, and i start feeling depressed, i get that nice little surprise to help cheer me up through winter again.
fuck you winter.


----------



## EphemeralStick (Feb 20, 2014)

Let's see... Of course offer found money and coins 'n' shit. Found my old game boy advance once, Which would have been cooler if I still had all my games.


----------



## sketchytravis (Feb 20, 2014)

shit you not, found a leather coat that i hadnt worn in years and i found like 3-4 hundred in some pocket i didnt evenremember that i had... an the coat was given to be by like an old biker man


----------



## Tude (Feb 20, 2014)

Yep - Have found money several times in a coat I haven't worn since the previous season - or even in a backpack - and even better I've found it when I only had a couple bucks in my pocket. Oh Happy Day!


----------



## Ristoncor (Feb 20, 2014)

A lot of old subway tickets, once I found a small American flag and a half burned dollar bill. Also scraps of paper or random letters that I've found that don't belong to me (but we're lying on the floor at the time) because I love peering into other people's lives. Also, really soft and disgusting unchewed gum.


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 20, 2014)

i havent owned ANYTHING for more than about a month since i was about 13 14 20 yrs ago. ive found shit/money in donation clothes before but definitely never owned something from the last year. i wish...wtf. i mean really am i gonna carry around shit for a whole year? nah...


----------



## LawrenceofSuburbia (Feb 21, 2014)

well it's not a coat, but when I was in grade 5 and it came time to pull out my boots for the winter I found a pristine orange inside my left boot.

still have no fucking idea how that got there.


----------



## Endy (Feb 21, 2014)

I found a nokia cellphone that I thought I lost in the late 90s in a winter coat that resurfaced at a family member's house


----------



## MFB (Feb 21, 2014)

Good stoner story, I had flown into Atlantic City for a weekend of debauchery. I brought this gawdy-ass suit jacket i had to look like an asshole at the casinos and upon putting it on promptly found a fatty 3 gram nugget in the breast pocket; no clue how long it'd been in there.

We immediately thought what a stupid situation could have happened at the airport with a little bad luck. And then we got stoned.

FIN


----------



## Thorne (Feb 21, 2014)

I used to work in the sorting room of a thrift store and you wouldn't believe the things that people leave in the pockets of donated pants, coats, purses, back packs, etc.

I've found large sums of money (largest $200 in $20s wrapped in a rubber band), semi-precious gold and silver chains and rings, misc. do-dads and trinkets. Technically we weren't supposed to keep the stuff we found, but all the workers had an agreement in the back room that anything in the pockets was fair game and if money was found you kept it. IF another worker saw you, you gave them 20%.

Found small amounts of drugs sometimes too. Mostly pot, but occasionally some mysterious white power could be found.


----------

